# Corridor talk news.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

News from the Ingolstadt corridors. :wink: 
By mid 2007 there will be 3 two litre TT's if the corridor talks are correct.

2.0T TT 200 hp FWD.
2.0T TT 200-220 hp Quattro.
2.0T TT 260 hp Quattro Sport.

The last one will still have a complete interior.

Hans.


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

This will continue in line with the models for the Mk1 with the 180, 225 and 240


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Iceman said:


> News from the Ingolstadt corridors. :wink:
> By mid 2007 there will be 3 two litre TT's if the corridor talks are correct.
> 
> 2.0T TT 200 hp FWD.
> ...


FYI-The second one will be a 230hp Quattro not 200-220


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

AU-297 said:


> FYI-The second one will be a 230hp Quattro not 200-220


Yeh Right, like the Golf GTI 30th anniversary, why not 240 hp like the new Leon Cupra. :roll:

Hans.


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

Because the following:
The TTS will not be sold in the U.S. because the 2.0T FSI 260hp engine requires 93 octane or higher fuel. In the U.S. Premium fuel only needs to be 91 octane. Audi engineers have determined that a huge issue due to reliability cost. So yes Europe will be getting the TTS. The U.S. on otherhand won't.

That leaves the 2.0T FSI 200hp FWD only and the VR6 FSI 250hp Quattro. Leaving a huge void for what was once the 225hp Quattro. Audi will not be replacing it with a 220hp Quattro. Here in the U.S. 80% of Audi's are sold with Quattro.... meaning the 2.0T FWD is going to be pretty much useless here in the states. No one here in the land of Hp will except a 220 to replace a 225.

Oh and the 240hp is too close to the 250hp VR6!

Another version in the loop is a 350hp, 2.5l five cylinder quattro!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

AU-297 said:


> Another version in the loop is a 350hp, 2.6l five cylinder quattro!


*Yes I know, becorse i have had mail correspondense with Herr Dr. Martin Winterkorn about it.* :wink: 
I have even make this 2.6 liter FSI 5 cylinder turbo engine layout for it. :wink:










Hans.

btw: all 5 cylinder engine layouts on the internet are mine.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

AU-297 said:


> Oh and the 240hp is too close to the 250hp VR6!


and the 260hp isnt?



Iceman said:


> 2.0T TT 260 hp Quattro Sport.


so they'll even lower the output from the speculated 272hp to 260? or am i confusing QS with TTS again? they can't be serious to top the Seat's output by just 9% for the upcoming TT top model (till RS release)?

@Iceman: typos in the pic: AbgaskrÃ¼mmer and LadeluftkÃ¼hler


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > 2.0T TT 260 hp Quattro Sport.
> ...


First of all are the terms TTS and TT RS not yet approved for use.
Second, The mentioned 272 hp is bogus and is brought in to the world by the car media.
The 2.0 litre FSI K04 turbo engine will have 191 kw / 260 hp nothing more nothing less. :wink: 
And thanks for pointing out the typo's  i will correct them immediately. 

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> The 2.0 litre FSI K04 turbo engine will have 191 kw / 260 hp nothing more nothing less. :wink:


that's fine with me, but will it be the engine for what we refer to as the TTS? does this corridor talk invalidate the "TTS most likely with 3.6 VR6 FSI" thread, including a more powerful initial engine for the TTS and the replacing of the 3.2l 250hp with the 2.0l 260hp engine?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> that's fine with me, but will it be the engine for what we refer to as the TTS?


Yes, but most likely it will be called the TT QS (Quattro Sport).
Like i say the terms TTS and TT RS are not yet approved for use and it is not even sure they both will be used or just one of them.
Further the term TT RS is never use but TTS is.
The car media are very good in bending the truth.
Like if Herr Dr. Martin Winterkorn say that there will be a fast TT top model, the car media name it TT RS becorse there are fast Audi RS models.

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Iceman said:


> The car media are very good in bending the truth.
> 
> Hans.


And you're not?



Iceman said:


> i have had mail correspondense with Herr Dr. Martin Winterkorn about it


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> And you're not?





Iceman said:


> i have had mail correspondense with Herr Dr. Martin Winterkorn about it


Believe it or not, i don't care. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

272 is the design limit for the engine.

I dont care about rumours, the engines are years away. TTS TTRS I will believe it when i see it on the spec sheets. I'd rather talk about the known.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

The S3 is being released in the autumn. The engine be it 260 or 272bhp 2.0TFSI is available now.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Nick225TT said:


> The S3 is being released in the autumn. The engine be it 260 or 272bhp 2.0TFSI is available now.


It will be 191 kW / 260 hp. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

260 or 272... who cares... chiptuning will take it from there! 
The old 210 S3 reached the same numbers when tuned as the 225 TT...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Jazzedout said:


> 260 or 272... who cares... chiptuning will take it from there!
> The old 210 S3 reached the same numbers when tuned as the 225 TT...


Yes and this engine will have 300+ hp after remaping it. 8)

Hans.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Iceman said:


> By mid 2007 there will be 3 two litre TT's if the corridor talks are correct.


Any corridor talk on when order books open on the other 2.0 litre variants? :roll:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

che6mw said:


> Any corridor talk on when order books open on the other 2.0 litre variants? :roll:


After Paris 2006 for the 2.0T Quattro and after Geneva 2007 for the 2.0T Quattro sport.

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm starting to get the feeling that I should tell Audi to go screw themselves considering all this cloaks and daggers stuff with new engines. None of the other marques (BMW, M-B, Porsche) mess around with what new engines will be on offer so soon after launch. Everyone knows what to expect and are clear and confident of what to order and when.

Audi seem to be taking their customers for granted and p1ssing all over them. They expect orders to start rolling in from April for a car not launched until September, while the grape vine whispers that new variants could be available as early as the end of the year, but no one will make an official announcement. I will scream blue murder if they make things official a day after our orders become frozen, which is highly likely as we all know what would happen to all those 3.2q orders.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ignore all the above its all crap.

The TT is two engines 20T with 200bhp and V6 250. The 20T will explode with 300bhp it has a design limit of 272bhp. Why do you people post this stuff - is it simply to say i know more than you, or to rubbish cars we have ordered and are looking forward to?

Maybe this is due to not been able to afford one? who knows but im fed up of it for one. :evil:


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 6, 2006)

Audi is being sensible releasing two known engines, with few permutations of drive train, on a totaly new platform. It means that the number of combinations and therefore the number of potential problems can be limited. So say there is a problem with the new quattro settings, its only going to effect 3.2's say 50% of cars. It's Audi playing safe. Nobody should be under the illusion that these are the only engine/drive options that are going to be avalible and when they are going to increase this totaly depends on Audi's and the importers plans for the TT. If you are not entierly happy with your car that you are odering, and want 4wd, or more power don't order, if the manufacture has a full order book, there is no need to press the extra options into production, and you can be sure that the options you really want will be available the week after you take delivery. Thats called Murphies Law.

Chris.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Ignore all the above its all crap.
> 
> The TT is two engines 20T with 200bhp and V6 250.


i doubt denial will help you here. there's no reason why this model should only come in two flavours while every other VAG model comes in plenty.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

ChrisC said:



> if the manufacture has a full order book, there is no need to press the extra options into production


the full order book exists because the production capacity is limited when a new model is introduced. this usually changes quickly as the company tries to produce and sell as many cars as possible and enabling new market segments is getting more and more important.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ChrisC said:


> Audi is being sensible releasing two known engines, with few permutations of drive train, on a totaly new platform. It means that the number of combinations and therefore the number of potential problems can be limited. So say there is a problem with the new quattro settings, its only going to effect 3.2's say 50% of cars. It's Audi playing safe. Nobody should be under the illusion that these are the only engine/drive options that are going to be avalible and when they are going to increase this totaly depends on Audi's and the importers plans for the TT. If you are not entierly happy with your car that you are odering, and want 4wd, or more power don't order, if the manufacture has a full order book, there is no need to press the extra options into production, and you can be sure that the options you really want will be available the week after you take delivery. Thats called Murphies Law.
> 
> Chris.


I think you will find that Sod's law rules in the UK. :wink:

I know that there will be new variants in the future. What I vehemently do not appreciate are the suggestions that these new variants will be, near as damn it, available from launch. However, Audi has decided to keep it all quiet.

Sorry Iceman / Der Horst. But although it good to hear stuff from those close to the grape vine, but in the real world it all means jack. What do I do: cancel my order and put a deposit down on a 2.0Tq because it will be available to order in 2006; or do I keep with the 3.2 as in reality the 2.0Tq will not be available in this country until the end of 2007 or later?

I don't care if the new variants come later than summer 2007, as I wouldn't wait that long - if I was prepared to wait, I would not be getting a TT. But that's a whole other question.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe this is due to not been able to afford one? who knows but im fed up of it for one. :evil:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe this is due to not been able to afford one? who knows but im fed up of it for one. :evil:


Yes you are right i'm not willing to afford one becorse i will spend my money on a new 160-200 square meters apartment next year. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Now that is a much better investment than a mk-2 Hans !! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Is it for yourselve? Or for a secret girlfriend which you can visit some times?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Now that is a much better investment than a mk-2 Hans !! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Is it for yourselve? Or for a secret girlfriend which you can visit some times?


Yes it is. :roll:

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> What do I do: cancel my order and put a deposit down on a 2.0Tq because it will be available to order in 2006; or do I keep with the 3.2 as in reality the 2.0Tq will not be available in this country until the end of 2007 or later?


dunno, i initially planned to get the TT at the end of this year, but i've postponed it to 2007 now. the question is what bothers you more: driving around with your current car a bit longer or seeing a TT model with specs you'd wanted shortly after yours is delivered.

that's something everyone has to decide for himself, especially as the time span you use your cars is different. if someone buys a new car every 2 years there's no reason for him to wait. if you buy a new one every 7 years i'd think twice about buying now if you're not absolutely confident the current specs are what you want.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I always drive for about 5-7 year with a car.
There for i will not buy a new TT at the moment.
I will wait for the top of the line model and buy that one in two-tree years time or so.

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

My ultimate goal is a 911, so not much care where the 250+bhp comes from at the moment, although a less thirsty and more tuneable 2.0T would be my preference.

Just seen this:

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt2/msgs/1002.phtml

This 2953 chappy is another one supposedly in the know - a test driver or summut.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> My ultimate goal is a 911, so not much care where the 250+bhp comes from at the moment


well, my goal is a veyron or lp640, but that doesn't stop me from doing some intermediate baby steps 



Karcsi said:


> This 2953 chappy is another one supposedly in the know - a test driver or summut.


yup interesting read, but i hate that crappy forum style and i'm not sure if this guy is really talking about interesting news. i don't really care about the next generation TT yet, this generation isn't that old and the roadmap for the next 2 years is what i care about, not the plans for 2010+...


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Ignore all the above its all crap.
> 
> The TT is two engines 20T with 200bhp and V6 250. The 20T will explode with 300bhp it has a design limit of 272bhp. Why do you people post this stuff - is it simply to say i know more than you, or to rubbish cars we have ordered and are looking forward to?
> 
> Maybe this is due to not been able to afford one? who knows but im fed up of it for one. :evil:


I think you may be wrong in this case. The 1.8T (225) is good for 350bhp without changing it's internals (just add one IHI V34). The 2.0FSI has to be good for 300bhp on the OEM K04 turbo with just a remap.

A rolling road remap of a 225 with gives an extra ~ 17-20% more bhp (265-275) depending on the tuner. Apply those figures to the 2.0 starting @ 260bhp and you arrive at ~ 300-310 bhp.

Audi aren't going to build an engine with 260 bhp that lets go @ 272 and above, these tolerances are just too small for a road going engine.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

der_horst said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > My ultimate goal is a 911, so not much care where the 250+bhp comes from at the moment
> ...


So, are you planning to be the oldest person in history? :lol:


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

If eberyone is so concerned with what engines will eventaully be availabel then why don't they wait until the full list is made available

If people are happy with the 200 BHP 2.0 T then order it. If your happy with the V6 then order that

If not wait until the other models are released - if none of them appeal then decisions have to be made. Do you opt for an engine cos you like the TT or go for a different make

Its stuipid to order something on the basis of something that might happen or may not happen

Just my 2 p worth - Granted its good to discuss the options that may be available


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nick225TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore all the above its all crap.
> ...


The 272 is on a doc i have from Audi somewhere. but you're right, which is prob why we are only seing the 200bhp version until they have reworked an engine or got a different one.

Plus 18T had to be reworked before it could get to that power ie 180/225.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Whitter45 said:


> If eberyone is so concerned with what engines will eventaully be availabel then why don't they wait until the full list is made available
> 
> If people are happy with the 200 BHP 2.0 T then order it. If your happy with the V6 then order that
> 
> ...


It's when it might happen not what. I don't care that new engines will be available, as such, just the timing of them. There are suggestions that yu could potential have a 2.0Tq by the time my 3.2 arrives - Feb 2007. If that is the case, then I would like to know so that I can decide which one to go for. I'll probably still go with the 3.2 because it would be nice to drive a NA car for a change.

Very few things are done which are not based on what may or may not happen. When you don't, it's either for love or you're making a mistake (or both!).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

20TQ is a 2008 thing from what we can make out in the UK.

Just ignore them and enjoy your 3.2. Engines always get tweaked and models added and its NEVER after 1month of production. Normally 18months to 2 years to put back some excitment into the brand/car after the launch hype has died down.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

the next possiblity to introduce new engines should be 1Q 2007, but that doesn't mean they're available by then. my guess is that we can _order_ the rumoured stuff (except RS) till the end of 2007 (1.5 years after the car was introduced).

the availability in early 2007 would mean they'd to present it end of this summer/beginning of fall, and even i doubt that this will happen 

at least for new engines, dunno about single options like awd for 2.0.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

For those who can't wait :

Germany based tuning house Abt Sportsline offers complete solutions for power upgrades of the 2.0 TFSI engine.
A3 und A4 2.0 TFSI quattro can be tuned up 300 hp and the 0-100 km/h sprint takes only 5,9 Seconds with top speed 260 km/h.

Prices in Germany:

240 PS (Chip tuning): 1.276 Euro
240 PS (Chip tuning + transmission): 3.422 Euro
270 PS (Turbocharger + Chip tuning): 5.220 Euro
300 PS (Turbocharger , Chip tuning, exhaust) : 9.860 Euro


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

100 extra horses and only a second off the 0-62 time? It's not like it can't put the power down.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

5.9 - what a joke. i'll take two :lol:

Im so glad i ordered a V6. O and my qS is just as fast.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> 100 extra horses and only a second off the 0-62 time? It's not like it can't put the power down.


 PMSL :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> 100 extra horses and only a second off the 0-62 time? It's not like it can't put the power down.


Those time's are based on the A3 and A4 cars, they are at leased 200 Kg heavier than the new TT.
A realistic time will be Â± 5.2-5.4 secs for a 300 hp *fwd* 2.0T FSI TT.

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The 3.2 TT has 250hp, weighs 1410kg and does 0-62 in 5.9 secs
The A3 2.0Tq has 200hp, weighs ? (about the same, I think) and does 0-60 in 7 secs.

I would expect a 300hp A3 to be a lot faster than the 3.2 TT.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Rebel said:


> For those who can't wait :
> 
> Germany based tuning house Abt Sportsline offers complete solutions for power upgrades of the 2.0 TFSI engine.
> A3 und A4 2.0 TFSI quattro can be tuned up 300 hp and the 0-100 km/h sprint takes only 5,9 Seconds with top speed 260 km/h.
> ...


AMD do a custom rolling road ~ 50bhp for Â£699.

Nice to see that the engine will do 300bhp


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Iceman said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > 100 extra horses and only a second off the 0-62 time? It's not like it can't put the power down.
> ...


From a FWD - i very much doubt you'd be able to do that the wheels will be spinning all the time. Could be wrong as i know nothing about cars.


----------



## Feel (Oct 6, 2005)

Iceman said:


> AU-297 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI-The second one will be a 230hp Quattro not 200-220
> ...


Hans - Do you know the differences between the 200, 230 and 240 Cupra?

Specifically, do you know if the 240 is the same as a 200 or 230 with its output increased, or is it a 260 with the output lowered?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Feel said:


> Hans - Do you know the differences between the 200, 230 and 240 Cupra?
> Specifically, do you know if the 240 is the same as a 200 or 230 with its output increased, or is it a 260 with the output lowered?


200-240 hp are all 2.0 litre FSI K03 turbo engines.
The 260 hp is a 2.0 liter FSI K04 turbo engine.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, i don't remember speculations about the upcoming 2.8l FSI engine for the TTS:

http://www.eurocarblog.com/post/404/new ... -from-audi

the debut is this october for the first presentation, 2.8l should fit into the TT without problems and i see a much higher potential than with the old 3.2l therefore i'd position the 2.8l V6 above the 3.2l engine concerning output and sportiness.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> btw, i don't remember speculations about the upcoming 2.8l FSI engine for the TTS:
> 
> http://www.eurocarblog.com/post/404/new ... -from-audi
> 
> the debut is this october for the first presentation, 2.8l should fit into the TT without problems and i see a much higher potential than with the old 3.2l therefore i'd position the 2.8l V6 above the 3.2l engine concerning output and sportiness.


This is a Longitudinal V6 engine it will not fit into the enginebay of the new TT.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

not even a 2.8l? who designed the mk2 engine bay? :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ford.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> not even a 2.8l? who designed the mk2 engine bay? :x


The new 2.8 litre V6 FSI Valve-lift engine is the little brother off the Roadjet Concept 300 hp 3.2 litre V6 FSI Valve-lift engine.

First Audi has the plan to develop the TT Mk2 with longitudinal engines.
But this changed after Audi dicided positive to a A4/A5 coupe'.
Than the new TT development changed back to a transeverse engine layout.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Ford.


I hope so, because then a 5 cylinder FSI Turbo engine will fit and is mounted perfectly for sure.

Hans.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Ford.


sorry Tosh but no :evil: we simply made the headlamps  :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Iceman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Ford.
> ...


but you don't know the hell of a job it was to package this engine in the bonnet space:x hence the smaller turbo we had to fit in it by the way


----------

